# Impromptu Monrovia Night Ride:Maskadeo's coming to SoCal!!!



## fordmike65 (Aug 31, 2017)

That's right! Maskdeo's (Mike) coming down for Sunday's Coaster's Sears September Ride and will be spending Saturday evening in beautiful Monrovia! Meet up at Library Park at about 6pm, ride a lil around town, then stop for a drink and a bite. Post up if you'd like to join us. See you there!


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 31, 2017)

@Maskadeo


----------



## Maskadeo (Aug 31, 2017)

I'm burning the rest of that white paint off the handlebars tonight!


----------



## Nickinator (Aug 31, 2017)

Sounds like fun, we'll get there one of these days too, maybe this winter [emoji3]
Darcie 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## the2finger (Sep 1, 2017)

Hmmmmm?


----------



## bikewhorder (Sep 1, 2017)

Well I'd _like_ to join you...


----------



## Maskadeo (Sep 1, 2017)

bikewhorder said:


> Well I'd _like_ to join you...




Bring your new bike!


----------



## Nickinator (Sep 1, 2017)

You should have a snowbird ride. All of us in the snow belt can come out during Feb or March [emoji3]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vintage Paintworx (Sep 1, 2017)

I don't think we'll make it, another impromptu ride missed.


----------



## mrg (Sep 1, 2017)

Nickinator said:


> You should have a snowbird ride. All of us in the snow belt can come out during Feb or March [emoji3]



 Snowbird!,what about a sweatbird ride


----------



## Maskadeo (Sep 1, 2017)

With the weather this weekend, we'll be sweating on the oldies!


----------



## Maskadeo (Sep 2, 2017)

En route after stop at the Steinbeck museum


----------



## None (Sep 2, 2017)

My bestie if visiting from Chicago. Perhaps we will make an appearance!


----------



## Maskadeo (Sep 2, 2017)

I just got to the Oak Tree Inn, got out of my car and found a quarter heads up and there is a convertible Mustang blaring Nelly's Must be the Money song...so it's gotta be a good night!


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 2, 2017)

See you at 6! Roll out at 7. Still pretty warm, so we'll keep the ride short and get some refreshments!


----------



## Maskadeo (Sep 2, 2017)




----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 2, 2017)

Be there in 10!


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 2, 2017)

Phone wasn't cooperating, but was able to snap this pic at a local brewery stop.


----------



## None (Sep 3, 2017)




----------

